
What It's Like On Day One As An Apple Employee - evo_9
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/g/a/2012/01/26/businessinsiderwhat-its-like-on-day.DTL&type=jobs
======
tomdale
This story is very sensational and pretty wildly inaccurate. Like many
companies, your experience at Apple will vary based on which group you join. I
wouldn't call my series of interviews more daunting than any other major
Silicon Valley company, and there's no "sneaky effect" of having you set up
your machine. I had someone help me set up all the software I needed.

These types of articles that synthesize a few anecdotes from a particular
group into a grand vision of the inner workings of the company are getting
pretty tired. Apple is a great company, but the day-to-day really doesn't
differ that much from most other companies.

------
philwelch
> Apple pays for new employees' lunches. According to a former employee,
> "There is only one free lunch, and it's on your first day."

That's what practically every company is like, isn't it? Has been in my
experience. Except most companies also buy you lunch on your last day, if you
leave on amicable terms. And I guess you get free lunch if someone else gets
hired on your team and you get invited along.

------
jdale27
Nothing remarkable here.

------
resnamen
Lots of free lunches: the dregs left over after the salespeople have their
noon meetings.

------
swlkr
there's only one free lunch? why did i assume that apple pays for their
employees' meals like google does?

~~~
qq66
How do you think we made $13 billion in profit? Buying everyone lunch?
_cackle_

------
aresant
Wow not to just be snide but that was about 4 paragraphs of fluff plugging a
book.

Sounds mildly interesting but how did that wind up on the frontpage?

